# Processing Fingers in Acid Peroxide



## lazersteve (Jul 12, 2007)

All,

I've spent the last week creating a very lengthy tutorial on 'Processing Fingers in Acid Peroxide'. This tutorial is very detailed. The video is a quarter of a full length feature film. The file size is over 200 Mb in size and has over 29 minutes of play time.

I processed the 600 grams of fully plated double sided ISA fingers as part of my first installment of my Gold Yields from Electronic Scrap. The weight of the raw foils is over 3 grams. 

You may also notice that I made several layout changes to my website this week.

As usual the video is located on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

When you get there click 'I Agree', select the 'Processing Fingers in Acid Peroxide' video link. The film will take a short time to buffer on high speed connections and much longer on slower links. The video is 29+ minutes long so be sure you have enough free time to watch the whole thing.

I'm thinking of producing a DVD of my videos for members who want to own a copy for their personal DVD collections. If I get enough responses to warrant the production of this type of product I'll work on a full length DVD of my tutorials.

Please post your comments and questions to this topic here:

Fingers in AP Comments

Steve


----------

